# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Khúc biến tấu nhiều giai điệu của bánh phở - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Phở cuốn Hương Mai*
> _Địa chỉ: 25 Ngũ Xã, quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội_
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Phở cuốn Hương Mai*


Bất cứ ai đặt chân tới mảnh đất Hà thành mà không một lần thử món phở thì hẳn người đó sẽ không cảm nhận trọn vẹn được ẩm thực nơi đây. Hà Nội vốn nổi tiếng với phở, không chỉ về sự ngon miệng, hấp dẫn mà còn ở sự phong phú của các món ăn được hình thành từ bánh phở. Và, nếu bạn thử nghiệm sự đa dạng ấy thì mách nhỏ cho bạn một địa chỉ không hề lạ lẫm với dân Hà thành: Phở cuốn Hương Mai.








Nằm ở Ngũ Xã, con đường tràn ngập các quán phở cuốn, nhưng Phở cuốn Hương Mai luôn đắt khách nhất. Và lí do một quán ăn đắt khách thì không cần phải nói rõ ra đúng không? Không một ai tới Hương mai mà không tấm tắc gật đầu về những món ăn mình chọn.








Quán mở cửa từ 10h tới 22h và có phục vụ các món gọi về. Các món ăn của Hương Mai không chỉ đa dạng mà giá cả còn rất phải chăng, phù hợp với mọi khách hàng. Nhưng không vì thế mà lượng món ăn giảm đi, chẳng hạn, mỗi đĩa phở cuốn luôn đủ 10 chiếc bánh cuốn, một đĩa phở chiên phồng hay chiên trứng luôn phải đầy ắp đĩa.


_Thực đơn cập nhật tới ngày 22/08/2012
_





Nổi tiếng nhất và được gọi nhiều nhất ở quán là món phở cuốn. Mỗi chiếc phở cuốn được làm từ một bánh phở to bản, cuộn với thịt bò xào kỹ bên trong, thêm một chút rau thơm, và dùng chung với nước chấm chua ngọt. Ẩm thực Hà Nội đặc biệt ở chỗ: với những quán có món kèm nước chấm, đông khách hay không phụ thuộc vào sức thu hút của bát nước chấm chỉ để ăn kèm ấy. Và nước chấm của Hương Mai thì khỏi chê. Thêm chút dấm và ớt, chấm vào và cắn một miếng, bạn sẽ không thể mỉm cười hài lòng.








Không nổi tiếng bằng không có nghĩa là kém ngon hơn. Ngoài phở cuốn, Hương Mai còn có rất nhiều món ăn khác độc đáo không kém, như: phở chiên phồng, phở chiên trứng, phở trộn, phở xào… Đối thủ cạnh tranh lớn của phở cuốn trong lòng thực khách chính là phở chiên phồng. Món phở được làm từ nhiều lớp bánh phở vuông, ép chặt lại, chiên phồng lên, và rưới nước rau cải xào lên, cùng với rau cải để dung hòa độ ngấy của mỡ.








Không phải vô cớ mà phở cuốn Hương Mai trở nên quen thuộc với bất cứ ai sinh sống ở Hà thành, và nếu bạn chưa có dịp tới đó thì tại sao không sắp xếp thời gian để tìm lí do cho sự nổi tiếng này nhỉ?




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Phở cuốn Hương Mai*



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## rose

quán này có vẻ đông chắc ngon lắm đây

----------


## thuty

Quán này ăn suốt, đúng là ở đấy có nhiều quán phở cuốn nhưng quán này ăn ổn nhất.

----------


## Amp21

Ôi ngon quá
Bao giờ phải đèo bố mẹ đến đây mới được

----------


## Chimera

Lâu roài chưa ăn bánh phở
Nhớ tóa  :love struck:

----------


## littlegirl

Phở cuốn ngon quá!@@

----------


## khanhszin

cái tiêu đề cũng giựt tít nhỉ

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Ngô chiên mỳ xào  :cuoi1: 
Mê quá

----------


## wildrose

uầy, ngon nhỉ

----------


## littlelove

thỉnh thoảng rảnh mih cũng hay tự làm món này, dễ ăn mà ko tốn nhiều công

----------


## khoan_gieng

Toàn món ngon thoai  :cuoi1: 
Phai ghi địa chỉ sổ mới được

----------

